# earn easy money



## mike2305 (Aug 4, 2006)

click on simplisearch-----enter easy money
Link deleted http://www.makemoney4uk.com/


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Banned, thanks for joining LOL


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

ugh, I'm allergic to spam.

Pass the benydrool.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Spam. The other white grissle. :freak:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Earn Sleazy Money eh?

Ok!

But I got this sure thing goin' on with some Nigerians. Honest!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Babaganoosh said:


>


But what about the giraffes in the back ground?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

The giraffes are LUNCH!!!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

If lions are hungry enough, they'll go after a giraffe but they'd sooner not.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> Banned, thanks for joining LOL


  :lol: :jest: :roll:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ You used you allocation of smilies for the month, sorry. :jest: 

I see Dave don't like SPAM, too! I perfer HAM.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

ROFLMAO, I hate spam.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Dudes, have you seen my SWEET scratchbuilt Spam diorama?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.jamtheatricals.com/gfx/p_spamalot.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]

Well, there's egg and bacon; egg, sausage and bacon; egg and Spam; egg, bacon and Spam; egg, bacon, sausage and Spam; Spam, bacon, sausage and Spam; Spam, egg, Spam, Spam, bacon and Spam; Spam, sausage, Spam, Spam, bacon, Spam, tomato and Spam . . .

Maybe we should stop this thread before it gets silly.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Too late!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm listening to an old movie (1958) "The Roots of Heaven" with Errol Flynn and I keep hearing TIE fighters.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'm listening to an old movie (1958) "The Roots of Heaven" with Errol Flynn and I keep hearing TIE fighters.


He hears TIE FIGHTERS, everyone! 

Did you hear me? TIE FIGHTERS!!!!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Spam, spam, spam, spam, spam.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

irishtrek said:


> Spam, spam, spam, spam, spam.


" Spam is that meat in the can...

Talk about....SPAM...."

( Sung to the tune of " Stand " by REM )


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Spam...maps....pams....amps...a Pms....


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wubba wubba.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Spam...maps....pams....amps...a Pms....


Spam-agrams?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Rectangular pork by-product in it's own grissle-jelly.

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*"Something" Posing As Meat!*


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm only interested in *REALLY* easy money, easy money is too much work. Like working from home.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Glad to see one of our more civic-minded members got us back to our original thread topic. This was getting far too random for my tastes. :jest:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Must be somethin' in the electron's of DaNet. We've got sooo many threads that are not only ranging far from the original topic, but have just plain gone silly!  


Not that there's anything _wrong_ with that, of course.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Must be something in the Spam...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Spam and spam!!!! What is spam?!?!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

It's very similar to lean ground Jar-Jar.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

UUUMMMM! Jar-Jar burgers!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

irishtrek said:


> Spam and spam!!!! What is spam?!?!













I LIKE it. I like IT!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Can we keep this thread on spopic. When you get spoff it spams the spam thing spam.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Spork!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> It's very similar to lean ground Jar-Jar.


Meesa lika ground Jar-Jar. Especially on a bun with a side of fries.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Captain April said:


> Meesa lika ground Jar-Jar. Especially on a bun with a side of fries.












_*" This-a...Jar Jar character? He'll no longer be a problem. But when the time comes, I'm-a gonna ask of you to perform a very important service for me, you unnerstand? "*_


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Should it worry us that the Spam thread is among the most popular today?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Worry, Who Me? 

I hear that SPAM(tm), can be used in place of building material. Use it with fruit cakes, and it will last longer than a spotted owl forest.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

http://www.spamarama.com/

It's a spam convention!!!
Like a Trek con with out the funny costumes!!
ah... they have a spam carving contest each year, does that count as modeling???


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

WOW 38 Replies on a NON Topic Spam thread, this thing is getting more replies than half the On Topic Threads ROFLMAO


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Y'know, fried Spam is rather tasty...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, but I only like it if it's cut in a thin strip, fried in a skillet and served on toasted wheat w/some cheese, a bit of mayo and lettuce - and washed down w/a beer.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jeffrey, I did not know that you are a Spam Conisour! I'm Impressed!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Must be somethin' in the electron's of DaNet. We've got sooo many threads that are not only ranging far from the original topic, but have just plain gone silly!


 Well, you know, DaNet is just a series of tubes....


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Jeffrey, I did not know that you are a Spam Conisour! I'm Impressed!


its amazing what ya grow to like while being in the Military. Isn't that Right Jeff


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Actually, I've not had SPAM one time since I've been in. I ate a lot of SPAM when I was in college, tho. That and ramen noodles - and a LOT of alcohol.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> its amazing what ya grow to like while being in the Military. Isn't that Right Jeff


I second Griff.

I've had my share of 'mystery meat' at sea, but never spam.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> Yes, but I only like it if it's cut in a thin strip, fried in a skillet and served on toasted wheat w/some cheese, a bit of mayo and lettuce - and washed down w/a beer.


Makes its own gravy!


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Ain't it great when a sci-fi movie has worked its way so thoroughly into popular culture that people still quote it 38 years after its release?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ I have a feeling that soon....QUITE soon...some moderator will say, _" I'm afraid this conversation can serve no useful purpose anymore. Goodbye. "_


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Spam now, Spam forever!!!

So this is the official unofficial non-topic mental spam depository. I'm good.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

GLU Sniffah said:


> ^ I have a feeling that soon....QUITE soon...some moderator will say, _" I'm afraid this conversation can serve no useful purpose anymore. Goodbye. "_


Not in this particular forum and not so far as I'm concerned. Obviously, Dave and Lloyd are of a similar mindset. 

We are one. We are Landru.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

:lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> Not in this particular forum and not so far as I'm concerned. Obviously, Dave and Lloyd are of a similar mindset.
> 
> We are one. We are Landru.


You are of the Body?

Health to the Body and all its parts!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> its amazing what ya grow to like while being in the Military. Isn't that Right Jeff


Uh-oh, let's not start the whole "gay" thing again. . .


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yer gonna want to stop projecting your... lifestyle on others, Scott.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

scotpens said:


> Uh-oh, let's not start the whole "gay" thing again. . .












*" You will be...ab-sorbed. The good of the Body is all. Landru has spoken! "*


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

"Not that there's anything wrong with that." - Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

GLU Sniffah said:


>


did anyone know that's Sid Haig there on the right?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ No kidding?

I recall his name in the credits of the show, but didn't remember which episode he was in and wondering why I never spotted him.

Well, now I know.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry, but I feel I should know the name Sid Haig, but it's not ringin' any bells. Someone clue me in, please? I can't access IMDb here at work, unfortunately, so that's no use at the moment.... 

Did he play a Biker Dude in a bunch of movies, usually as a bad guy?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ Yep.

I think he was also in ' Jason of Star Command '. He's a big, bald bad-a.. lookin' guy.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Captain Spaulding in "House of 1,000 Copses" and "The Devil's Rejects". He also played the bar manager to whom Michael Madsen's character was answerable to in "Kill Bill", volume 2


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Here ya go !!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Ah, ha! OK, I definitely remember him now! Remembered that I can access Wikipedia, so did a search on him there, seein' as they've actually got a good database going now adays and came up with this entry: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sid_Haig

I knew that name sounded familiar! Not having seen the two Rob Zombie movies, I guess I sort of forgot about him. Definitely one of my favorite Bad Guys from lots of old action flicks, tho I don't recall seeing him in many horror films. Will have to try and remember to double check his IMDb entry when I get home tonight.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I always remember his name, from Jason of Star Command (coming to DVD next year).


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

So how the frack did his picture end up on some German graphic designer's website?

And what does this have to do with Spam?

And what does Spam have to do with . . . anything??


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeah! And what about Scarecrow's brain!?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Brain, brain!! What is brain?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Turn off the computer, Bones. 10 hours on the forums is too much.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The answer to Life,the Universe, and Everything, is not 42, it is SPAM.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Babaganoosh said:


> Brain, brain!! What is brain?


It's supposed to be "spam and spam!! what is spam?!?!"


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

JGG1701 said:


> Here ya go !!!


It's mr. S..., fire and frak me running!!!!!!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> It's supposed to be "spam and spam!! what is spam?!?!"



More SPAM!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Mom???


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

^ That's your mother? If so then you are the son of spam! :wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

When Dave moves to South Dakota, I heard he was going to start a SPAM herd.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

ROFLMAO A Spam Herd LOLOLOL. 
Just got back from picking up mom from up there to help drive the vehicles up there. Will post some pics tomorrow when I drag myself out of bed from driving for 12 hours and getting held up for 2 in a rain storm that was as bad as a cow peeing on a flat rock. Visibility was like 30 feet if that. Feel sorry for them bikers on their way to sturgis LOLOL.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

A "rain store"? Didn't know you could buy the stuff. Is it like a smog station? Or a sewage farm?

Hope everything goes well on your move from Practically Nowhere, USA to Right in the Friggin' Middle of Nowhere, USA!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Y'know... I was thinkin' 'bout this thread and realized that not once did anyone talk about prostituting themselves for "easy money". Not one of us! 

For shame!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Y'know... I was thinkin' 'bout this thread and realized that not once did anyone talk about prostituting themselves for "easy money". Not one of us!
> 
> For shame!


I tried, but I lost money in the venture...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You could sell someone's collection, and let them be surprised, when someone comes to pick it up. So Jeffrey, how much is your collection worth? Just asking. LOLOL!


----------

